# Just Starting: Name Recall



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello. I'm picking up my first puppy this weekend (less than 24 hours!).

When it comes to verbal training, I assume one of the first steps would be to teach the puppy its name, right?
Thought I would gather peoples' ideas on how to do this. Anyone have great success with any particular approach?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Your puppy will quickly learn his/her name without any special effort, don't worry about that 

You will have to post pics or get banned from the forum ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree, this comes easily. Just use his name frequently and it come naturally. You can start on the drive home. 

The first command we taught Miles was "go potty." After the drive home we took him out of the car, put him right on the grass, said "go potty" and when he peed (which of course he had to after an hour in the car) we gave treats and praise. Repeated every 30 min telling him to go potty, treats, praise and this has been a great command while on road trips or before bedtime. Our pup was so excited about the praise he didn't even need treats after the first few times. 

Have so much fun with your pup! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep, your pup will learn its name quickly. I would recommend saying its name before a command. Ex. Oquirrh, come. Oquirrh, sit. Etc.

Congrats, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I found Nelly learned her name really quickly! We also did *name* command and tried (!) as best we could not to correct her with her name included e.g Nelly no! Just as a precaution that she didn't associate her name with a telling off. 

We did a test recently at puppy class to have a flowing conversation with puppy's name randomly popped in the middle to see if they looked up at us! It was amazing! Enjoy your new pup it's the best!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't sweat it they get it no problem. when you get him you will play with him so much that he will pick it up. Where the problem lay is when you get 2 at the same time you want to rip your hair out of your head till you straighten that out Good Luck[/size]


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Do not train too much too early. But very basic stuff can start early, however don't expect 100% compliance at the beginning. Just have fun. 


Name followed by treat, for now. 

Later, after she expects a treat every time she hears her name add look command (name +look and bring a treat to your face when she looks up at you, reward)

Later, still, reward only when she looks at you without you having to show the treat. 

The End 


The look command is very useful as well. 
Some trainers give the dog two names. One for the dog to associate with positive, every day experiences and anther name for the dog to associate with corrections and general bad behavior. 
My Tony had an alternate name as well... Mephisto for when he was bad.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Word of advice..,, place puppy outside first because the moment all fours touch the ground, it will pee there. 

Also, always shuffle your feet around the little dog so the chance of stepping on their feet is minimized. 

So exciting, good luck.


----------

